# Hyatt Maui Presentation



## Kal (Apr 14, 2021)

Today I'm suffering thru the Maui sales pitch.  Requirements to enter are >$125,000 annual income and own a home. Reward is $150 Visa gift card.  When I made the appointment the huckster said he had been furloughed for 12 months, and I made his day! All he knows is I'm just a guy off the street staying at the Ritz Carlton at Kapalua 

I want to see how they will pitch the Welk system AND the fantastic-0-gorma Portfolio Program.  My wife told me not to engage these guys but to sit quiet for 90 minutes, grab the Visa and head out for drinks and beach time.  Will provide the autopsy results later.


----------



## travelhacker (Apr 14, 2021)

Kal said:


> Today I'm suffering thru the Maui sales pitch.  Requirements to enter are >$125,000 annual income and own a home. Reward is $150 Visa gift card.  When I made the appointment the huckster said he had been furloughed for 12 months, and I made his day! All he knows is I'm just a guy off the street staying at the Ritz Carlton at Kapalua
> 
> I want to see how they will pitch the Welk system AND the fantastic-0-gorma Portfolio Program.  My wife told me not to engage these guys but to sit quiet for 90 minutes, grab the Visa and head out for drinks and beach time.  Will provide the autopsy results later.


Looking forward to the update!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2021)

Let us know what the combine of Welk/ Hyatt will do for owners in both systems.  Not that I own in either.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 14, 2021)

So they have moved from the 60 minute pitch to the 90 minute pitch. Looking forward to your diagnoses of the pitch (and making the sales folks sweat)!


----------



## Kal (Apr 14, 2021)

I see as a sporting event.  My only restriction is my wife wanting to be out the door at 90 mins.  I'll set the alarm on my phone so the huckster knows it's OVER.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 14, 2021)

Kal said:


> I see as a sporting event.  My only restriction is my wife wanting to be out the door at 90 mins.  I'll set the alarm on my phone so the huckster knows it's OVER.


If you happen to get the name and phone # of the manager/closer, please send it to me by PM.  I have some 'Float' week questions.


----------



## dmelcher13 (Apr 14, 2021)

They don't sell portfolio at Hyatt Maui and know basically nothing about it. 

They definitely don't know anything about Welk. I asked a few questions about it a week ago and it was clear I knew more than they did. Which isn't much!


Dave


----------



## Kal (Apr 14, 2021)

I successfully recovered from the event.  The huckster was very good, well informed and no high pressure, not even a second level hot lamp closer.  The guy even suggested ways around the Hyatt system.  They are offering discounts due to the long covid shutdown, but nothing that is so compelling as a "must buy".  They gave us the $150 once we arrived.  Didn't have to wait until after the 90 min dog show.

There was an interesting discussion of Welk.  Due to Welk's contract with RCI, the integration can not occur for 2 years at such time the RCI contract ends.  The plan is to assign a point value for each resort-week and roll that into the HRC.  There was no talk about how to deal with Welk Points owners.  The word "Portfolio" was never mentioned.  Maui will remain a weeks resort due to State of Hawaii permit conditions.  

There was a solid description of how they work "float week owners".  I see very little opportunity to get an HRC 7-day points booking at the resort.  They aggressively encourage owners to rent their units rather than dump them into the HRClub pool.  The advertised rate to rent a unit is north of $1500 per day.

This was one of the best Hyatt (or time share) presentations I have seen. The purchase prices are not for the timid especially considering it is for ONE WEEK.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 14, 2021)

Kal said:


> I successfully recovered from the event.  The huckster was very good, well informed and no high pressure, not even a second level hot lamp closer.  The guy even suggested ways around the Hyatt system.  They are offering discounts due to the long covid shutdown, but nothing that is so compelling as a "must buy".  They gave us the $150 once we arrived.  Didn't have to wait until after the 90 min dog show.
> 
> There was an interesting discussion of Welk.  Due to Welk's contract with RCI, the integration can not occur for 2 years at such time the RCI contract ends.  The plan is to assign a point value for each resort-week and roll that into the HRC.  There was no talk about how to deal with Welk Points owners.  The word "Portfolio" was never mentioned.  Maui will remain a weeks resort due to State of Hawaii permit conditions.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info.

Might you give some detail on the float week situation?


----------



## Kal (Apr 15, 2021)

Maui offers fixed weeks and floating weeks.  For floating the owner can specify the week they want to occupy. the earliest to obtain confirmation is 12 months prior to occupancy.  The first person to request any week in their  floor band gets confirmed.  The week must be within the 0 to 52 week range. If a specific floor or unit is requested, first come, first served.  This applies to the pool of Floating week owners. Fixed week owners can request floor and/or unit only for the week and floor band they own.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 15, 2021)

Kal said:


> I successfully recovered from the event.  The huckster was very good, well informed and no high pressure, not even a second level hot lamp closer.  The guy even suggested ways around the Hyatt system.  They are offering discounts due to the long covid shutdown, but nothing that is so compelling as a "must buy".  They gave us the $150 once we arrived.  Didn't have to wait until after the 90 min dog show.
> 
> There was an interesting discussion of Welk.  Due to Welk's contract with RCI, the integration can not occur for 2 years at such time the RCI contract ends.  The plan is to assign a point value for each resort-week and roll that into the HRC.  There was no talk about how to deal with Welk Points owners.  The word "Portfolio" was never mentioned.  Maui will remain a weeks resort due to State of Hawaii permit conditions.
> 
> ...


Did they offer any a "return" package (ex 5 nights for $2800)?  I think that was offered to me bc we were asking about pricing when we went in 2019 and they thought we were interested.  Just curious if they still offer this package (I would suffer through it). Thanks!


----------



## Kal (Apr 15, 2021)

lilpooh108 said:


> Did they offer any a "return" package (ex 5 nights for $2800)?  I think that was offered to me bc we were asking about pricing when we went in 2019 and they thought we were interested.  Just curious if they still offer this package (I would suffer through it). Thanks!


No special enticement except for discounts.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 15, 2021)

Kal said:


> No special enticement except for discounts.



Thanks!


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2021)

The resales I have seen have been in the 100-200K (must be a lot of 1BR or off season) range and the points charts seemed to have units in the 240K-300K range for a 2 BR week.  If that is the case the "conversion rate" would be about 150 to 1.  I wonder how the Welk MFs compare to Hyatt for a 7 day stay?


----------



## boraxo (Apr 16, 2021)

We got 5 nights at the Hyatt for about $120/nt (incl tax and resort fees) plus a car rental last time we got the pitch. I would not settle for a $150 gift card.


----------



## Kal (Apr 16, 2021)

I haven't seen a situation where one can negotiate the terms of attending the presentation.  However, I did tell the Key West people I wouldn't go unless they raised the "gift" from $100 to what they paid to walk-in street people @ $150.  They agreed.


----------



## ivywag (Apr 17, 2021)

Kal said:


> Today I'm suffering thru the Maui sales pitch.  Requirements to enter are >$125,000 annual income and own a home. Reward is $150 Visa gift card.  When I made the appointment the huckster said he had been furloughed for 12 months, and I made his day! All he knows is I'm just a guy off the street staying at the Ritz Carlton at Kapalua
> 
> I want to see how they will pitch the Welk system AND the fantastic-0-gorma Portfolio Program.  My wife told me not to engage these guys but to sit quiet for 90 minutes, grab the Visa and head out for drinks and beach time.  Will provide the autopsy results later.


Your a VIP!! We only got a $50 gift card in Feb.  We also got the line about being furloughed for 12 months!


----------



## Kal (Apr 17, 2021)

Another point of interest. I never said that I was a time share owner, or specifically a Hyatt owner.  After about 15 mins into the pitch, a staff person came in and handed  3-4 pages of info to the huckster.  His eyes lit up and said "Oh, you're a Hyatt owner and that changes everything!!"  Now we can eliminate all the Club stuff and show you super discounts.  I wonder what kind of searches they do behind the curtain?  I didn't see the content of the 3-4 pages, but it definitely shows all the Hyatt ownership details.  It  appeared the resale purchase was the date the original buyer purchased from Hyatt, and not the date of my transactions.  It likely included the history of my points usage. He didn't mention any of that but rather focused on the discounts.  One option was a 2 BR unit, fixed week 15, EOY, mid floor band = $29,700. MF = $3,000 EOY


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 17, 2021)

Where did sign up for the Maui sales presentation?


----------



## Kal (Apr 17, 2021)

I went into the time share lobby and signed up. You might be able to sign up on the walkway along the ocean, but that will probably yield a lower value gift amount???


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 17, 2021)

*
Just FYI for ALL* 

Two years ago plus a few months now I signed up at the *Hyatt Hotel Courtyard Kiosk* in Key West to attend the Portfolio Program presentation and was promised $200.00 in Visa Cards. ( The Kiosk Rep gave me a little extra that day I think, because the day before he had offered my $150 and I said no thanks, but I came back the next day and he upped the deal to $200.  (I also think others over at Winword Point were being offered only $150 that week. )

On the scheduled day they sent a van to pick me up at the Hyatt Beach House and take me to the Hyatt sales office in Old Town Key west. 

I listened to the really "Canned " presentation and said no Thanks to the HPP Club.  One reason  or no, was that I just did not get enough understanding  of the program from the sales guys "Formula Presentation".  The sales office in Key West was business like in the presentation, but I could see the salesman and the Manager were not happy with me when I declined .. It was about $12,000 for 660 PP POINTS .  But the guy taking the survey about  "how you were treated, etc."  and then  handing out the Visa cards was very pleasant.     I  then was also given  a free taxi ride (voucher)  back to the Beach House. So I stayed in town for a few hours  after the presentation without having to pay for parking. 

Then the next year I attended a  better explained presentation on the HPP at Sedona HRC Pinion Point.  I also said no thank you,  but later that night I almost decided maybe to go for it,  I even went  back over to the sales center the next day looking for the original salesman.  I could not find him. I went back to my every nice ground and swimming pool  level 1 bedroom at the the resort  and closely studied the list of fees and rules involved in using the HPP program that I insisted on seeing the day before, which the salesman did  give me ,  and I cooled off quickly  , and realized how close I was to making a mistake. *That's my key advice in retelling my story:  Read the list of the Fees and Rules of the HPP program before you make any final commitment to buy in !  All the fees and details were just not very acceptable, especially the fees, to me, a deeded owner of three and a half Hyatt Residence Club  deeded resorts. *


 I Received 10,000 World of Hyatt points for  seriously considering the Program.  My goal was to really try to dig deep into the HPP program details and consider if it was of interest to me.  Glad I did dig in, and the answer was *NO THANK YOU*.  My goal was NOT to just get 10,000 World of Hyatt POINTS out of them.  And yes they knew I had attended a presentation in Key West, and declined  the prior year or so before, it was on the print out they had of my HRC ownership account.

My Regards to all.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 18, 2021)

Kal said:


> I went into the time share lobby and signed up. You might be able to sign up on the walkway along the ocean, but that will probably yield a lower value gift amount???


It's the same everywhere. We checked both . It used to be that if you signed up at the golf course you got more incentives but they did away with that.


----------



## ttvaughan (Apr 19, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> *Just FYI for ALL*
> 
> Two years ago plus a few months now I signed up at the *Hyatt Hotel Courtyard Kiosk* in Key West to attend the Portfolio Program presentation and was promised $200.00 in Visa Cards. ( The Kiosk Rep gave me a little extra that day I think, because the day before he had offered my $150 and I said no thanks, but I came back the next day and he upped the deal to $200.  (I also think others over at Winword Point were being offered only $150 that week. )
> 
> ...


Hey Perry King, Terry here.  We are ready to sell our timeshare unit with Hyatt Sedona Pinion Point. We have a two bedroom with fireplace, second floor, week 9.
We loved the time we were there when it snowed, melted, and the sun came back out and the temp went from low 30's to 70's in the same day! It was awesome! If interested reach out. "T" Vaughan


----------



## gratiem (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm curious what others have been offered recently at Maui presentations.  A couple of weeks ago, I was offered $57k, low floor, EY, float (1-50).  Thanks.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 7, 2021)

gratiem said:


> I'm curious what others have been offered recently at Maui presentations.  A couple of weeks ago, I was offered $57k, low floor, EY, float (1-50).  Thanks.


We had a quote for 25,000 for a 2 bedroom lower floor because someone traded it in for a higher floor . We just closed on a new home so timing was off but there are some good deals right now. The resales are not much different yet.


----------



## Kal (Jul 7, 2021)

gratiem said:


> I'm curious what others have been offered recently at Maui presentations.  A couple of weeks ago, I was offered $57k, low floor, EY, float (1-50).  Thanks.


In mid-April the offer was $34k, mid-floor, EOY, 2 BR float.


----------



## boraxo (Jul 9, 2021)

Resale is the way to go. Also I don’t know why anyone would pay $1500 per night to rent these places but maybe some people are clueless. I can easily find 2-3Br condos and villas on Airbnb and Vrbo for $3k per week. and much cheaper for low seasons.


----------



## gratiem (Jul 9, 2021)

Agree with purchasing resale.  For us, the resort nature of Hyatt Kaanapali is worth the extra cost vs a condo or villa via Airbnb or VRBO.


----------



## Citygal (Jul 10, 2021)

Kal said:


> In mid-April the offer was $34k, mid-floor, EOY, 2 BR float.


Did they offer any perks, such as points or waived first year assessment?  Just curious.  Did the price include closing costs?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 11, 2021)

Citygal said:


> Did they offer any perks, such as points or waived first year assessment?  Just curious.  Did the price include closing costs?


We we were offered 150,000 Hyatt points as well


----------



## Fgaini (Jan 27, 2022)

gratiem said:


> I'm curious what others have been offered recently at Maui presentations.  A couple of weeks ago, I was offered $57k, low floor, EY, float (1-50).  Thanks.


Was this a Ocean view or Mountain view unit? Resale price are around 45K for OV + 1-2K of closing fees... if these are the prices, when considering also the bonus points you get quite close...


----------



## youknowthenight (Jan 27, 2022)

Yesterday was week 8 1bd mountain view, EOY 37k, EY 63K I believe. There were also "incentives" but we didn't get that far.


----------



## boraxo (Jan 31, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We had a quote for 25,000 for a 2 bedroom lower floor because someone traded it in for a higher floor . We just closed on a new home so timing was off but there are some good deals right now. The resales are not much different yet.



That's a great deal considering the retail price is $50k or so I recall. Assuming you can reserve a summer/vacation week.


----------



## SBDawg (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks for sharing everyone, I’m about to go to the presentation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 3, 2022)

There are discounts if you are a Hyatt owner also.


----------

